# Share your insights with a new expat family?



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

My husband is being relocated by his employer to Dubai. I'm charged with the responsibility of trying to make it a smooth transition for our family. I have read the "Please Read Before Posting" thread, as well as other threads by newbies looking for info. I still have a few questions and I'm hoping some of you folks will help us out. Thanks in advance!

Dh's job is based out of Jebel Ali Free Zone. We have two primary school aged kids (7 & 10yo). Any suggestions for choosing a part of town for renting? Our rent limit is 150,000 AED/yr, and tuition will be paid by employer. Looking for villas over apartments.

We will, at least at first, be a one-car family, so options with metro access--and your impressions of navigating the city by metro/mass transit as a family--are much appreciated.

We're an American family, but we are also Muslim, so "nightlife" issues really don't pertain. We would like a neighborhood with access to parks, sport clubs/martial arts/dance facilities, and of course mosques nearby.

Presumably, on weekends, we would like to find ways to be out in nature and even, if possible, connect with any kind of agricultural/agrarian aspect. Anyone know anything about the ag picture in UAE?

I will be quitting my job and becoming a SAHM for the first time in about a decade. Can anyone shed a little light on that scene for me? Historically, I am not a "shopper." TV's not a regular habit, and while I run, it will be a while before I've acclimated to the temps enough to be running about the city.

So, please, any recommendations for where we might begin looking?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Hmmm...Villas near JAFZA are going to hard, here is a wiki map with all the areas marked, keep in mind places like furjan are still not completed yet nor to they seem they ever will

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

You could try Jebel Ali Village but they are pretty old, one of the oldest in dubai and almost impossible to come by. Al muntazah complex seems nice but I have no clue as to what the deal is there.

Others that comes to mind are the springs which is a bit far and the road works there a mess, Greens not really villas. And more away you get from SZR the less viable public transport i.e the metro becomes. Arabian ranches are decent but bit of a drive and isolated from the city.

So it all depends on what your willing to sacrifice and compromise on. 

Also if your the out doorsy type then a proper 4x4 is a must here as there is much to explore naturewise. From the farming point of view, there are places like Fujairah, Dhaid, Liwa, Hatta mostly the northern and eastern regions. But most of these are private own farms, there is very little commercial farming and its mostly dates.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Move to Jumeriah, by far THE BEST place in Dubai for Kids, Villas 4 bed with maids are under your budget, schools are handy and you'll be amongst loads of other ex pats.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There are no Villa areas with good access to the Metro - you really need to be looking at having 2 cars or you will be using taxis. Areas at the Jebel end of town - Emitates living - Springs (small villas but well established area and close to International School) or Meadows (larger villas but a bit over your budget). Or Jumeirah Village (new villas but area still very new so not alot there yet). I'd suggest looking at compound villas in Al Barsha close to the new American School. You will get a larger villa for your money than Emirates Living, it is closer to the Metro and Mall of The Emirates (ski slope for the kids).A compound villa will have direct access a communal pool and in some cases a gym - good for the kids to meet other children and for you to meet other mums.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Or...Umm Sequim 3/Al Safa/ Jumeirah 3 - close to Al Safa Park, the beach and good access to SZR for hubby to get to work.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry Umm Sequim 1 for Safa Park. Umm Sequim 1 and 2 for Umm Sequim Park and Beach


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

wandabug said:


> Or...Umm Sequim 3/Al Safa/ Jumeirah 3 - close to Al Safa Park, the beach and good access to SZR for hubby to get to work.


I agree, and walking distance to a few good (for Dubai) schools


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Move to Jumeriah, by far THE BEST place in Dubai for Kids, Villas 4 bed with maids are under your budget, schools are handy and you'll be amongst loads of other ex pats.


Prices in Jumeirah/Umm Sequim have not reduced as much as elsewhere. Some might be lucky to find a compund or Arenco four bed for AED 150k, but a good 4 bed + maids room not on a main road is more than AED 150k, even now.

-


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

jumeira is definetly a good place but im not sure about mosque there.....!any idea guys?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I think Sam is being sarcastic!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

samfurah said:


> jumeira is definetly a good place but im not sure about mosque there.....!any idea guys?


Is this another one of your daft comments? 

OldFarmer - The whole city is full of mosques so you will never that far from one. There are less in areas like Springs/Meadows/Lakes/Arabian Ranches/Marina and more in the older more established (& probably less expat) areas. 
-


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

This is an excellent start for me, thanks! I am going to spend some time with the map, real estate search sites and dh, and get arguing over villas.  And then, once we're tired of that argument, on to the 4x4s. We're hoping to add a second car eventually and it can be small, but that will involve dealing with the package car allowance v. using dh's salary or savings. I don't mind driving, but the stories here make me think twice. Do many people drive manual transmission cars?

My immigrant friends in USA from the ME/N Africa region tend to say "Dubai is just like America." Now, I know better than that, but I wonder what they mean. I have a "more mosques is better" mentality because, a lot like church congregations, they can be very different from one another. Does anyone know whether Dubai mosques self-segregate like in USA?

And on the moms thing...I'm not used to that being my primary identity. Are there service clubs/volunteering opportunities? Advocacy or activist groups? Should I select a new, solitary hobby now and ship over my supplies in advance? :tongue1: Knitting just seems silly in such a hot place.

Our relocation package includes Arabic language studies for all family members. Do most people study in classes or with private tutors?

I'm also eligible for courses to help me with a career transition as part of dh's package offered. My background is marketing, writing, editorial and publishing. Should I presume this will have to happen online?


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello Sis,
i could have written this message my self,
same goes here, my husband is being sent for work and me and our two children are following..
research, housing, schools etc...it s a lot of work1
when are you living? we are in US too, and are muslim as well, maybe we can compare what we found so far?
we are thinking of umm suqeim or jumeirah for a villa, as an appartment with a 7 year old and a 4 year old is not a good option.
schools are an issue, as most of them are on waiting list,
but we will see how everything will work out!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Most cars are auto but you can find manual if you want. The roads are good but the driving standards here are very poor. Get a big car, you wont feel safe with your kids in a small car. Gas is very cheap.
Lots of clubs, social groups etc amongst the expat communities and lots of SAHM's.
If your package makes you think you cannot afford a second car then it is not a good enough package to make you move your family half way around the world - negotiate hard!
If you are considering working at a later date - get your educational certs attested before you come to Dubai.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Is this another one of your daft comments?
> 
> OldFarmer - The whole city is full of mosques so you will never that far from one. There are less in areas like Springs/Meadows/Lakes/Arabian Ranches/Marina and more in the older more established (& probably less expat) areas.
> -




@Wanda got me right!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Jumeira is full of mosques. I have 2 within waking-me-up-at-stupid-o'clock-in-the-morning-with-wailing-through-loudspeakers distance. No idea why people who want to pray don't just set their alarm clocks.


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

@Gavtek: because we don't have to when we get an adhan. 

@Karlzero: I'll PM you in a bit. Like, after groceries and sunday school.

@wandabug, thanks for the warning. The auto allowance is actually really good; it's more a timing/waste question to me. Dh will be traveling a good bit, which will then leave me solo in town. I'll only need that second car maybe half the time. But then, I'll probably really need it, won't I?


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Jumeira is full of mosques. I have 2 within waking-me-up-at-stupid-o'clock-in-the-morning-with-wailing-through-loudspeakers distance. No idea why people who want to pray don't just set their alarm clocks.


:lol:

bcoz we are suppose to pray on hearing adhan......sorry about your sleep! but most muslims still complains that they dint wake up coz they dint hear adhan even if mosque is block away ....


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

oops


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

samfurah said:


> My immigrant friends in USA from the ME/N Africa region tend to say "Dubai is just like America." Now, I know better than that, but I wonder what they mean. I have a "more mosques is better" mentality because, a lot like church congregations, they can be very different from one another. Does anyone know whether Dubai mosques self-segregate like in USA?
> 
> its just that Shia's got diffrent mosque, you will mostly find sunni mosques ...a part from that all the rules of mosque are made by "AWQAF". nobody can make their own way's and speeches...........................
> 
> ...


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello,
it took me a while before i could figure out that we need 5 posts before we can send mp...

looking forward to get in touch with you.


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

Guess I'd better get posting too! :ranger:


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

But seriously, @samfurah, I wanted to ask you...I followed your link to awqaf and read around on that site. I think things were/are similar in Morocco, where the national religion minister or equivalent basically is in charge of all mosques.

What about Sufi Tariqat? Is there a place within Dubai's religious tradition for brothers and sisters on the path? I'm not talking anything "out there;" just your run-of-the-mill, Shariah-observant Muslims studying with a Shaykh on the path. Just wondering...:fear:


On the agricultural situation...do the "edges" of the city pretty much go straight to desert, or are there oasis villages "out there," where old-worlders make a life, as in many other desert regions? It is really hard to come by info on Dubai that's not about the city and its growth over the past 15-20 years.


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

@karlzero, since I can't PM you yet I wanted to ask from where in Canada you're moving. I'm in WI (Go Pack), which many people claim may as well be Canada, so you know...just an affinity there, I suppose.

Dh will be relocating in spring, but kids and I don't plan on making our move until the kids close out the school year. Besides that, I have a farm and livestock to sell off before we move. Wishing we could at least keep bees in the new place, though I imagine most neighbors might not be thrilled at a beehive next door.

Can you tell me about some of the difficulties experienced in dealing with schools/schooling? I suppose we'll be trying to get them into an American school that offers a Bac option at graduation, but beyond that I don't have much idea. I admit, we're not that "driven" as parents, and you won't find us discussing how to "give our kids an edge."


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

OldFarmer said:


> But seriously, @samfurah, I wanted to ask you...I followed your link to awqaf and read around on that site. I think things were/are similar in Morocco, where the national religion minister or equivalent basically is in charge of all mosques.
> 
> What about Sufi Tariqat? Is there a place within Dubai's religious tradition for brothers and sisters on the path? I'm not talking anything "out there;" just your run-of-the-mill, Shariah-observant Muslims studying with a Shaykh on the path. Just wondering...:fear:
> 
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Jumeira is full of mosques. I have 2 within waking-me-up-at-stupid-o'clock-in-the-morning-with-wailing-through-loudspeakers distance. No idea why people who want to pray don't just set their alarm clocks.


 A question I often ask when the local iman has turned his speakers up to 11 for a 5.00am blast.  Even our local neighbours complain regularly. 

I'd also like to know what the Friday sermon has to be broadcast at 100+ decibels. It sounds like the Nuremberg rallies sometimes. Surely if you want to hear it you go to the mosque?

And before anyone says anything, no I am not anti-Islam, just anti- _excessive _noise. 

-


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

You mean the entire khutba is broadcast on the loudspeakers? :confused2: That is...different. I suppose that might become annoying to those not wishing to attend.

Dh just found out he'll be heading over in a couple weeks to check things out. I'm getting excited to see what he thinks.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> A question I often ask when the local iman has turned his speakers up to 11 for a 5.00am blast.  Even our local neighbours complain regularly.
> 
> I'd also like to know what the Friday sermon has to be broadcast at 100+ decibels. It sounds like the Nuremberg rallies sometimes. Surely if you want to hear it you go to the mosque?
> 
> ...


Saying the khutbah ( Sermon) in a loud voice so that the people can hear it is sunnah( propehts practise). Saying it softly is makruh. ( highly disliked)

Rule: The condition for the sermon of friday is It should be so loud that the people nearby can hear it and if this is not the case or the Khutba is prayed alone or prayed in front of collected people in mosque then the Juma (friday) will not count. 

im not a preacher but just little information since you showed interest. also makes me happy to discuss this ......islam doesnot support ignorance or forcing anybody. islam is for all minkind not just for muslims and its is obligatory/ duty of mulims to invite the disbelievers to the right path. muslims will be accountable if they just spread the knowledege among muslims brothers ignoring the disbelivers. also women and children dont go to mosque so as friday sermon must be rechable to everyone around, it is must that it is loud and clear..... now as muslim- imam or Dubai govertment make it reachable to everybody, leaving you with choice believe it or ignore it!

your local neighbours may not be a practising muslim or muslim by name. it is sad that most non muslims judge islam seeing muslim's today or just Arab world. JUST INCASE anyone of you interested to learn about islam please refer to books, history and hadith dont see some corrupted muslim and make judegment.


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

Samfurah you bring up another good point. You said women and children don't go to mosque. Please explain. Are you saying in UAE that's the case, or just that some women prefer not to go? Because certainly we know that some of us women attend Friday prayers regularly and it's an important part of our practice.


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

OldFarmer said:


> Samfurah you bring up another good point. You said women and children don't go to mosque. Please explain. Are you saying in UAE that's the case, or just that some women prefer not to go? Because certainly we know that some of us women attend Friday prayers regularly and it's an important part of our practice.


I think what he means is that it s not mandatory for women. when you are a Muslim in a non Muslim environment going to the masjid on a regular basis is important: for worship but also for socialization purpouses.
But most of the women in Muslim countries don't go to the masjid often, because their religious needs are fulfilled in other ways. 
This is my humble opinion!!!!


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

karlzero said:


> I think what he means is that it s not mandatory for women. when you are a Muslim in a non Muslim environment going to the masjid on a regular basis is important: for worship but also for socialization purpouses.
> But most of the women in Muslim countries don't go to the masjid often, because their religious needs are fulfilled in other ways.
> This is my humble opinion!!!!


you are absolutely right! Karlz...most mosque here have seperate women section but women here dont go to mosque as there is no need for them. however, Shia's women are regular to mosque.


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

Shwew, thanks. I had a moment where I thought I might be facing a cultural taboo...Maybe it's because I am a revert to Islam, maybe it's my background, but I feel drawn to attend Fridays, and I'm happy it sounds like that won't be a problem! Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

samfurah said:


> you are absolutely right! Karlz...most mosque here have seperate women section but women here dont go to mosque as there is no need for them. however, Shia's women are regular to mosque.


Why don't woman _need _to go to the misque. Why should it be different for them?

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Culture discrimination that has little to do with the faith....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Culture discrimination that has little to do with the faith....


My first reaction as well. Didn't want to post earlier though because this is just a guess on my part


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Culture discrimination that has little to do with the faith....


While it's true there are mosques in some places (including in the US) where women can't go even if they want to, that doesn't get to the intent of the practice. Women have the choice whether to attend on Friday or not, and it's because often women have other responsibilities (for example, nursing a baby) that we need to make a priority, and that we may prefer to do at home. The job of a mother is venerated, and these kinds of acts are considered worship as well. Also, menstruation relieves women from obligatory prayers.

I truly didn't intend for a thread to become a discussion of Islam, but rather about UAE-specific cultural differences. Please remember that Islam is not monolithic. Many, many variations in practice all over the world.


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Why don't woman _need _to go to the misque. Why should it be different for them?
> 
> -


it s not to be different , it s to make it easier... this is not the same...

men are obliged to pray at the mosque, it s mandatory.... (Fard)

Women are not obliged to do it, it's up to them. it s not discrimination, it s giving the choice to the women. 
we are not obliged to leave our house a 5 in the morning to go pray as we have children to care about. we can just do it at home.

it s interesting how some persons will see discrimination where others will see respect!


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Why don't woman _need _to go to the misque. Why should it be different for them?
> 
> -


Elpha- karlz had already answered your question that its not diffrent its choice for women making it more easier as it will be hard task for women to attend prayer in mosque all 5 times carrying children with them all the time. most people think islam is strict towards women giving all freedom to men ( mostly considering our scarf - hijaab)- but if you observe women have more freedom than men. men have no choice's in anything all they have is obligatory act and responsibilities towards family, social affairs, work, etc. women are given choices making no pressure on them and making it easier. limitation are the same for all muslims. and if its still confusing then easy explation will be islam consider that male and female as two diffrent sex, we have diffrent fuctions, have diffrent role( eg: mothers role is diffrent from fathers role) but with equal rights. NOW i cant expalin you over here about all rights- people will throw me out of forum . i suggest you if you take out time and read our book ( if your interested) you will know alot and you will understand muslims, mumin, good muslim, corrupted ones and more.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

but if you observe women have more freedom than men. men have no choice's in anything all they have is obligatory act and responsibilities towards family, social affairs, work, etc. women are given choices making no pressure on them and making it easier. limitation are the same for all muslims. and if its still confusing then easy explation will be islam consider that male

sorry noticed late so couldnt editit......its few choices


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This isnt going anywhere... this is a circular reasoning/argument that has no end.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> This isnt going anywhere... this is a circular reasoning/argument that has no end.



there is no arguments!..........its just few questions and answers.....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Discrimination based on sex is a reality in the uae... Islam as it should be practised is peaceful and non discrimatory, giving women the right of choice. 

Please come and go to the mosques and practise your religion Old Farmer as it is supposed to be. It is very odd to me here that hardly none of the women I meet that are local or of the islamic faith, ever go to the mosque to pray. None of the people I know have little babies and they all have maids yet I know of only one that goes and prays on any type of regular basis. She is very vocal about this subject. She forces her girl to go just the same as her boy and says it has been a battle here because of the view point that women 'shouldn't' go. I hope a bell rings in your train of thought that just because women 'can' forego, that they are pushed that they 'should' forego for 'their' benefit... .... ...... .......... 

There is a few great blog sites of converts who have moved from western countries over the middle east that I follow and read. If you are interested in their take and how they struggle with some of these topics that they didnt know they would face, would be glad to pass along their blogs.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Discrimination based on sex is a reality in the uae... Islam as it should be practised is peaceful and non discrimatory, giving women the right of choice.
> 
> Please come and go to the mosques and practise your religion Old Farmer as it is supposed to be. It is very odd to me here that hardly none of the women I meet that are local or of the islamic faith, ever go to the mosque to pray. None of the people I know have little babies and they all have maids yet I know of only one that goes and prays on any type of regular basis. She is very vocal about this subject. She forces her girl to go just the same as her boy and says it has been a battle here because of the view point that women 'shouldn't' go. I hope a bell rings in your train of thought that just because women 'can' forego, that they are pushed that they 'should' forego for 'their' benefit... .... ...... ..........
> 
> There is a few great blog sites of converts who have moved from western countries over the middle east that I follow and read. If you are interested in their take and how they struggle with some of these topics that they didnt know they would face, would be glad to pass along their blogs.



jynxgirl! nice post and agree with you...i am glad your views are clear and dont get mixed up with regional culture and religion, which most people do....:clap2:.please do pass on the blogs........


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

I would love your link list, Jynxgirl.


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

OldFarmer said:


> I would love your link list, Jynxgirl.


me too.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have them bookmarked on my home computer. If I get a chance tonight, I will send them, otherwise look for them tomorrow evening, inshallah. I stayed up late so working on three hours of sleep and might just crash right when I get home to make it thru my last day at work tomorrow


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

We just (yesterday) rented a 4 bedroom + maid from Arenco $110,000. They are redoing a bunch of them - updating. I know there was one more for $100 and one for $135.00. Go on dubizzle.com. It's not like finding a place in the US where you usually work with one realtor. You have to call each one. The guy who finally found us the villa in Jumeriah, I called on Thursday morning and he said I know, I know you have a dog. So I had obviously called him more than once. I like the area because you can walk so many places. Our kids are grown so I cannot tell you about that. But do look on dubizzle.com and it will map everything for you. Good Luck!


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

My dh has a scheduled biz trip in the works in a couple weeks. I hope he gets a chance to look around some. We're trying not to jump in too fast with housing, because we hope to be there a while, and after reading threads about 12 bachelors in one upstairs apartment, I really want to be careful. He can stay in a hotel up to 3 mos while house-hunting, so we can at least try to take some time with the decision.

Is there anywhere at all that is old-worldy? I mean like old-worldy Midde East-like? Or is the whole place modern and/or suburban? I feel like the biggest challenge in this step for me is going urban.  No chance I could keep any kind of backyard chickens or anything, right? :tongue1:


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Old and wordly in dubai, nope and negative on chickens and goats too. You have to remember this country is still new and in the oil boom they basically demolished everything to build new stuff on it and now they are crying about losing their heritage and culture and blaming it on the expats, not realising in their rush to "grow" they themselves wiped out most of their heritage and culture.

Anywhoo......


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah...figured as much. It is a shame, though.

I've been trying to research life and culture, something aside from shopping and Wild Wadi, and it's funny. On some site, nearly every article is titled something akin to Resurrect the Culture or Keep the Tradition Alive, etc. It's too bad. The rush to boom, I suppose.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Whats ironic is like within a span of 30 years the culture and heritage has become the stuff of museums and exhibitions. Now you have heritage village where you have displays showing how stuff was done in ancient times i.e three decades ago. 

Reminds me a cartoon in an Arabic daily of a Museum glass cased exhibit of a man dressed in a kandoora, ghatra and agal and a lable that read "Local" and people looking at it amazement !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The further you go outside of dubai, the more 'normal' it gets. Going into RAK or the mountains is like night and day. There are people that still live very simple lives.


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for this tip, Jynxgirl. I know dh will be as hungry for normality as I will. 

Hoping this bump also politely reminds you to share a little linky love?  Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Will send the blogs when I get home this evening as this is the start of my weekends. I work long hours and have a long drive leaving about eight hours between the time I arrive and go back to work. Most of the blogs I read are blocked from my work location so no bookmarks or way to get to them. Will get to it this evening.


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

Seriously, thank you!  I hope not to sound pushy.

I should probably take some of my obsessive energy and redirect it toward getting rid of stuff around the farm. Just found out today that dh will probably be leaving sooner than we thought.


----------

